# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Suchfeld verdeckt durch Werbung

## MC Novalis

> und bitte verwende die suchfunktion ...


da gibts nur so a problem ... :

das fiat werbe-banner oben auf der seite verdeckt das aufgeklappte eingabefeld der suchfunktion.  :Wink:  
weiß ned ob des nur bei mir so is oder ob no wer anderer des prob hat.
vielleicht kann sich des mal ein admin ansehen ...

wie auf dem bild im anhang siehts dann bei mir aus (hab die stelle rot eingekreist):

----------


## Aca

> da gibts nur so a problem ... : 
das fiat werbe-banner oben auf der seite verdeckt das aufgeklappte eingabefeld der suchfunktion.

 typisch fiat... :Big Grin:  :Spam:

----------


## Vuntzam

> da gibts nur so a problem ... :
> 
> das fiat werbe-banner oben auf der seite verdeckt das aufgeklappte eingabefeld der suchfunktion.  
> weiß ned ob des nur bei mir so is oder ob no wer anderer des prob hat.
> vielleicht kann sich des mal ein admin ansehen ...
> 
> wie auf dem bild im anhang siehts dann bei mir aus (hab die stelle rot eingekreist):


 des is seltsam... wie ich jetzt auf suchn drückt hab wars auch so und dann hab ich bei einer anderen seite drauf drückt und es is wieder gangen und jetzt gehts bei der auch wieder.... hmmm interessant!

@xxFRESHxx: feine kefü!

----------


## MC Novalis

habs jetz ein paar mal probiert. immer das selbe. immer verdeckt.
und ich müsst dringend was suchen, und die suchabfrage geht nicht  :Mad:

----------


## Red

Wenn es anders nicht funktioniert:
bei google eingeben "_suchwort_ site:www.downhill-board.com"
oder z.B. auch "_suchwort_ site:www.downhill-board.com/produkte-technik"

----------


## noox

Ui... Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich jetzt kurzfristig nicht ändern können.

Ein paarmal Reload drücken bzw. Seiten wechseln. Dann kommt eine andere Werbung und die Suche geht. 

Ansonst: https://www.downhill-board.com/search.php

----------


## Freaky

hey genau des selbe war bei mir auch! aber nur beim fiat banner

----------

